# I want you to judge my horses conformation!



## Kingzy (Mar 27, 2011)

If anyone knows good and bad horse conformation? (If you have had experience in the field it would be great to hear your opinion!)

I have had him for 7 months and Im curious to hear thoughts on his conformation. Hes a 11yr OTTB 

Cheers


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

So I'm not to good at it but I will point out what i see 

he looks a lot like my TB who i have been told has a typical tb confo. Your boy seems to also have high withers same as mine.

His neck looks short compared to his body though, could just be me though...
He looks pretty good overal though


----------



## Kingzy (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh yes and I know his hooves are poor. This was taken 22/04/2011. He had over grown hooves when I first bought him in Nov 2010. He is getting trimmed every 4 weeks at the moment. His feet shall be perfect in 4-5 months hopefully!


----------



## Kingzy (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha yeh those typical tb withers. Yeh his neck does look really short in this photo! I swear it is longer haha Ill post up another photo to compare. This one was taken on the same day also(He did not want to stay still =P). Thanks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks more like the "oldstyle" thbd, before they were made so incredibly light.
I think he is very , very nicely built. In fact, nearly perfect! Great back, haunches, legs clean good shoulder, nice long neck (yes, wonky hooves) and
the only thing a wee bit less than perfect; his head is a bit big for his body, .. .HOwever, it is a lovely, lovely head.

Stunning horse!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Overall, I think he is a very well balanced, nice looking guy...but I do have a thing for bay TB's with blazes...*laugh* 

While his neck might be on the shorter side, it balances out with a shorter back and a nice haunch. 

His angles all over are really pretty nice. He has a nice length of pastern at a good angle. His shoulder is nice and sloped. 

His only real fault isn't a fault at all. He has high withers. 

Random question...how did he do on the track? Being so short coupled, I would imagine he was quick but not 'fast'. If that makes any sense. Oh and where is he from...my ottb is the same age and I have a strange fascination with their past lives....lol


----------



## Kingzy (Mar 27, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> He looks more like the "oldstyle" thbd, before they were made so incredibly light.
> I think he is very , very nicely built. In fact, nearly perfect! Great back, haunches, legs clean good shoulder, nice long neck (yes, wonky hooves) and
> the only thing a wee bit less than perfect; his head is a bit big for his body, .. .HOwever, it is a lovely, lovely head.
> 
> Stunning horse!


Oh cool, thank you! Its very interesting to here your feedback since I myself dont really know much about this sorta stuff! Thank you =) Interesting that you said 'Oldstyle' tb. When I was buying him I did think he looked quite soild compared to most tbs I had seen. Hes still ribby but hey thats most tbs for you. 
Cheers


----------



## Kingzy (Mar 27, 2011)

corinowalk said:


> Overall, I think he is a very well balanced, nice looking guy...but I do have a thing for bay TB's with blazes...*laugh*
> 
> While his neck might be on the shorter side, it balances out with a shorter back and a nice haunch.
> 
> ...



Lol yeh his father and great grand father are both bays and both have a very similar blaze. Northern Dancer is rockys great Grandfather and Shinko King is his sire
Oh cool thanks for your comments! It is nice to know ay. 
He has had 19 starts, 2 wins, 1 3rd, 1 4th, 3 5ths. Stopped racing in sept 2004. So yea he wasnt fast enough but had a little luck I guess. He sure loves to run though! His paddock is a race track for him lol


----------

